# Scam Escort sites



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been offered £870 for 5 hours work this saturday (never done this before) the company want me to pay them £379 upfront then the client pays me cash, the company drive me to and from the event. The escort company is exceptionalescorts.com How can I find out if it's a scam as it sounds to good to be true?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Money upfront?....sound legit


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

lol don't pay upfront


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

If it sounds too good to be true then usually it is mate,

Go with your gut instinct as its rarely let me down in the past.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've been offered £870 for 5 hours work this saturday (never done this before) the company want me to pay them £379 upfront then the client pays me cash, the company drive me to and from the event. The escort company is exceptionalescorts.com How can I find out if it's a scam as it sounds to good to be true?


Sounds dodge.

Google the company for reviews or something, people are usually pretty good at moaning on the tinternet if they've been scammed.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Money upfront?....sound legit


That's what I thought, but I cant find a single bad review or scam about the site through google


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Again dont pay them. thats a joke.

I can put you in touch with some legit 'escort' sites but you might want to buy some new pillows


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The fact you are asking means you already feel its a scam

Most scams work on greed or desperate need .

In this case the fact that the figures are to good to be true appeals to need/greed

Money upfront an obvious sign

If you do do it can you also assist me get my Uncle to England , hes an African prince with a vast fortune ...he just cant get at it till next week .....


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mate its totally legit. Transfer me £100 and I'll pay the £395 for you then you just pay me when they pay you.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Again dont pay them. thats a joke.
> 
> I can put you in touch with some legit 'escort' sites but you might want to buy some new pillows


But why cant I find any negative feedback anywhere on the net, thats what's confusing me. The woman said clearly you're a very good looking guy and you would get a lot of business from us. It sounds like it could be a laugh but I don't want to get stung either


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

According to http://www.scamidentifier.com/

the website is only 3 months old.

3 months old company that asks for money upfront....who knows? but I won't do it if I were you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The website is only 93 days old,so they ain't been about long.Imo I'd stay well clear and why would you need to give them money?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> But why cant I find any negative feedback anywhere on the net, thats what's confusing me. The woman said clearly you're a very good looking guy and you would get a lot of business from us. It sounds like it could be a laugh but I don't want to get stung either


I would just say no fee's upfront for the first one, you'll even do an hour for free or something


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I've been offered £870 for 5 hours work this saturday (never done this before) the company want me to pay them £379 upfront then the client pays me cash, the company drive me to and from the event. The escort company is exceptionalescorts.com How can I find out if it's a scam as it sounds to good to be true?


So they will pay you, but firstly, you pay them £379 upfront.

There is a plausible reason, and it is merely that the agency is acting as "an agent" and are taking the £379 as a fee for you to meet with the client.

It is a risk, pay the £379 on credit card and you can get it back if it goes sour.

I think I'd do it.

****EDIT****

Upon more investigation, the website is about £5 worth, says the company has been going since 2006 but website is 3 months old.

Wouldn't do it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Give her my number and I will riddle her with so many diseases that she would be begging for death!

Seriously I know quite a few people in the industry and never have I heard of up front payments. Scammers are getting better these days.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazy G said:


> So they will pay you, but firstly, you pay them £379 upfront.
> 
> There is a plausible reason, and it is merely that the agency is acting as "an agent" and are taking the £379 as a fee for you to meet with the client.
> 
> ...


Well yeah and the french bird pays me£870 quid on arrival in cash. I personally think its a scam, but because I cant find anything whatsoever negative about the site it leads me to beleive its legit. hmmmm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> That's what I thought, but I cant find a single bad review or scam about the site through google


Don't do it mate there's been a lot of people ripped off this way.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-12676838


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Give her my number and I will riddle her with so many diseases that she would be begging for death!
> 
> Seriously I know quite a few people in the industry and never have I heard of up front payments. Scammers are getting better these days.


I'm on another site with no upfront fees and I'VE had three enquiries ranging from a guy paying me 150 quid to smell mu feet for an hour. 2 asking me to bum them for 150 per hour. and one guy offering me a grand to bum his wife whilst he sniffs my feet and I fcuk a tranny lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Well yeah and the french bird pays me£870 quid on arrival in cash. I personally think its a scam, but because I cant find anything whatsoever negative about the site it leads me to beleive its legit. hmmmm


No negative reviews would make me think it's a scam even more


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely don't pay anything upfront mate.

I got done by one of these few years back. Was a really nice chatty girl on the phone talking me through how everything was going to work, I just had to put a few hundred into an account, then they would do the rest. In the background the office even sounded buzzing and busy.

Then when you do find out its a scam you have nowhere to turn. They can just easily say, the person pulled out, or, we haven't been able to find anymore dates for you ect.

Horrible scam.

There is no reason whatsoever that you should need to pay them upfront.


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm on another site with no upfront fees and I'VE had three enquiries ranging from a guy paying me 150 quid to smell mu feet for an hour. 2 asking me to bum them for 150 per hour. and one guy offering me a grand to bum his wife whilst he sniffs my feet and I fcuk a tranny lmao


Hahahahhahaha so £1300 for a good time all round then


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No negative reviews would make me think it's a scam even more


whys that mate?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazy G said:


> Hahahahhahaha so £1300 for a good time all round then


My missus wanted me to do it just so she could laugh her fcuking ass off


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm on another site with no upfront fees and I'VE had three enquiries ranging from a guy paying me 150 quid to smell mu feet for an hour. 2 asking me to bum them for 150 per hour. and *one guy offering me a grand to bum his wife whilst he sniffs my feet and I fcuk a tranny lmao*


You said you'd keep that just between us you cnut! The deal is off.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm on another site with no upfront fees and I'VE had three enquiries ranging from a guy paying me 150 quid to smell mu feet for an hour. 2 asking me to bum them for 150 per hour. and one guy offering me a grand to bum his wife whilst he sniffs my feet and I fcuk a tranny lmao


So Your £600 better off today then ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Scam mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> You said you'd keep that just between us you cnut! The deal is off.


He wanted pics of my feet and everything. I told him to sniff his own feet to his hearts content and save himself a few quid


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> whys that mate?


Because if I was running a blag site I'd get a load of fake good reviews up,no negative ones


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Because if I was running a blag site I'd get a load of fake good reviews up,no negative ones


I agree, but I can't find anything good OR bad. Which is weird. I'm not going to do it, but i must admit it did sound like a laugh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I agree, but I can't find anything good OR bad. Which is weird. I'm not going to do it, but i must admit it did sound like a laugh


You've gotta be so careful these days,people trying to rip you off left right and centre.I've had fake Paypal/Ebay/Bank/Facebook emails.People from Nigeria wanting me to send em air fare etc.Fake girls asking if I want a **** buddy(just gotta give credit card details but 'I won't be charged') all sorts of sh1t


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

why dont u just pay a web designer to design you a site for about 400 quid ,get it to the top of google for searches such as " escorts leeds " or whichever area your based and book the work in yourself ,

my mate did it a few years ago and had quite a few email enquirys ,one women wanted him to bang her infront of her husband, women wanting dinner ect , and some dodgy emails with strange requests from me on fake email addresses haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You've gotta be so careful these days,people trying to rip you off left right and centre.I've had fake Paypal/Ebay/Bank/Facebook emails.People from Nigeria wanting me to send em air fare etc.Fake girls asking if I want a **** buddy(just gotta give credit card details but 'I won't be charged') all sorts of sh1t


I had another woman text me the other day asking to drive 100 miles and pay me 200 quid to fcuk me. I said no as its not fair on the missus even though she said she was cool with it if she was a pig :/


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I had another woman text me the other day asking to drive 100 miles and pay me 200 quid to fcuk me. I said no as its not fair on the missus even though she said she was cool with it if she was a pig :/


Fvck me you've an understanding missus.If I even suggested that she'd knock me out lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Where are you advertising yourself, somewhere like Adultwork?

Any 'agency' that is asking you to pay them is bullsh1t.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me you've an understanding missus.If I even suggested that she'd knock me out lol


My missus doesnt like sleeping with me so if someones prepared to pay me to do it she's not fussed


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Where are you advertising yourself, somewhere like Adultwork?
> 
> Any 'agency' that is asking you to pay them is bullsh1t.


exceptional escorts.com


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> My missus doesnt like sleeping with me so if someones prepared to pay me to do it she's not fussed


Why not?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My mate owns an escort agency and the girls are basically self employed and she takes a cut for advertising them professionally on her website, that's how it works with most agencies i'd assume.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why not?


Been together 14 years mate so she's bored of the same d!ck


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> My mate owns an escort agency and the girls are basically self employed and she takes a cut for advertising them professionally on her website, that's how it works with most agencies i'd assume.


Perhaps I better stick to drug dealing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Been together 14 years mate so she's bored of the same d!ck


Time to move on mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Perhaps I better stick to drug dealing


I found that more profitable.

Plus you won't have a sore 4rse the whole time either.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm still expecting you to turn up on saturday. and do you do extras?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Time to move on mate


Nah you don't just throw 14 years away mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I found that more profitable.
> 
> .


I wouldnt I'd use far more than I'd sell


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah you don't just throw 14 years away mate


14 years, wait till you get to 33 years


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah you don't just throw 14 years away mate


I wouldn't care if it was 25yrs mate if my relationship was like that I'd be gone.Life's too short


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't care if it was 25yrs mate if my relationship was like that I'd be gone.Life's too short


I agree with FelonE. The moment you stop sleeping together is the moment you are not attracted to each other which is the moment your relationship is over, its simply human nature

doesn't matter how much you love someone or how long you have loved them its how much you show and love them every single day

and personally the number one way of showing love is by making love


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> 14 years, wait till you get to 33 years


With my drug abuse mate i'll be dead by then so no biggie


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I agree with FelonE. The moment you stop sleeping together is the moment you are not attracted to each other which is the moment your relationship is over, its simply human nature
> 
> doesn't matter how much you love someone or how long you have loved them its how much you show and love them every single day
> 
> and personally the number one way of showing love is by making love


We make love she just sleeps whilst we do it!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> We make love she just sleeps whilst we do it!


hahaha your mad


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> hahaha your mad


Nah I just lack self esteem and fear being forever alone lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

Why don't you place escort ads yourself, don't need a middle man. I did, had loads of business, picked and choose who i wanted. Paid off all my uni fees


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol i Just emailed her this

Diana

I must admit I'm very excited by the prospect however I can't see past it being a scam I'm afraid. For example Sylvie could pay you the £379 and pay me the difference. Also your disclaimer on your website doesn't even allow you to click on it. Also your website says your company was established in 2006 and yet the website is only 92 days old. There are just too many abnormalities I'm afraid.

Kind regards

She called me straight away baring in mind she sounds like a sweet old lady, she said Ive spoken with our IT department and the reason the site is only 92 days old is because its a new site and was changed, she also said a working relationship is built on trust and if it isnt there then working together could be a problem anyway, however if you ever change your mind then dont hesitate to call us


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

cooltt said:


> Why don't you place escort ads yourself, don't need a middle man. I did, had loads of business, picked and choose who i wanted. Paid off all my uni fees


I just want to get dressed up and wine and dine women for cash I don't wanna be a hooker


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I just want to get dressed up and wine and dine women for cash I don't wanna be a hooker


Yeah just like i did, your only a hooker if you bang em.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Been together 14 years mate so she's bored of the same d!ck


sounds like she is getting it elsewhere mate and wants you to do the same albeit with uglies.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I just want to get dressed up and wine and dine women for cash I don't wanna be a hooker


Sex is always on the cards mate, it'll be expected!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sex isn't part of the price ,that will be between you and the client .If you're pretty enough and know what to do you can earn an extra grand for the night.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've been offered £870 for 5 hours work this saturday (never done this before) the company want me to pay them £379 upfront then the client pays me cash, the company drive me to and from the event. The escort company is exceptionalescorts.com How can I find out if it's a scam as it sounds to good to be true?


scam done by english people living in spain, i know a friend who fell for it and lost alot of cash


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I just want to get dressed up and wine and dine women for cash I don't wanna be a hooker


How about you wine and dine them and I'll bang them? I'll even let you keep the money:cool:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

AshleyW said:


> scam done by english people living in spain, i know a friend who fell for it and lost alot of cash


The woman on the end of the phone sounded like a nice old lady, now I realise con artists are meant to sound nice but it sounded like I was almost talking to aunt bessy


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There's one born every minute, don't be that one.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh dear lord ,say you are not serious ,if it was not a scam they would simply take a fee from payment:lol:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm on another site with no upfront fees and I'VE had three enquiries ranging from a guy paying me 150 quid to smell mu feet for an hour. 2 asking me to bum them for 150 per hour. and one guy offering me a grand to bum his wife whilst he sniffs my feet and I fcuk a tranny lmao


Easy money them


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Sex isn't part of the price ,that will be between you and the client .If you're pretty enough and know what to do you can earn an extra grand for the night.


No way....is there really this much money to b made?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Money upfront = ALWAYS a scam.

£379 to drive you to the event? Tell them you'll pass on it and get a taxi.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

It's a scam 100%

Site is 3 months old and has a Google rank of 0..so there's no way it's been going 8 years.

According to whois, the guy who made this has another 69 registered domains.

Also, I may be wrong but I couldn't actually find a section on there site where you could view the women or men working for them. There is a section called female escorts, but there's no type of catalogue or anything, so how would someone wanting to buy one choose?

Add that to the money wanted upfront, as most businesses that offer similar serivices will take costs and other stuff in the form of commision.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> The woman on the end of the phone sounded like a nice old lady, now I realise con artists are meant to sound nice but it sounded like I was almost talking to aunt bessy


you would be surprised at the types who do these scams trust me


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Well yeah and the french bird pays me£870 quid on arrival in cash. I personally think its a scam, but because I cant find anything whatsoever negative about the site it leads me to beleive its legit. hmmmm


Maybe that's just because no one else has been stupid enough to go through with it :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't get all this escort stuff.. I'm guessing from a paying male perspective, the end game is to fcuk her right?

Why not just go to a prostitute to begin with? Why the pretend date first? It can't do much for your self-esteem if you have to pay a woman to talk to you for a couple of hours, and then beg her to [email protected] you afterwards for a couple hundred more quid...? :-/

There's tonnes of dating websites around, if you're really that lonely for female company why not setup a profile and go talk to a woman on one of those? You could always go to a prostitute afterwards if don't get any action, but atleast you've talked to a woman without paying her to talk back...?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I don't get all this escort stuff.. I'm guessing from a paying male perspective, the end game is to fcuk her right?
> 
> Why not just go to a prostitute to begin with? Why the pretend date first? It can't do much for your self-esteem if you have to pay a woman to talk to you for a couple of hours, and then beg her to [email protected] you afterwards for a couple hundred more quid...? :-/
> 
> There's tonnes of dating websites around, if you're really that lonely for female company why not setup a profile and go talk to a woman on one of those? You could always go to a prostitute afterwards if don't get any action, but atleast you've talked to a woman without paying her to talk back...?


I believe the idea is the convenience? No need for the dating rubbish, dinner and sex with an attractive person without the attached hassles


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IMO of course


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> I believe the idea is the convenience? No need for the dating rubbish, dinner and sex with an attractive person without the attached hassles


If I paid a woman to have dinner with me, and paid for the meal too, plus paid for the sex on top - I'd be expecting the most mind blowing fcuk I've ever had in my life, or I'd be asking for a 90% refund lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Archaic said:


> If I paid a woman to have dinner with me, and paid for the meal too, plus paid for the sex on top - I'd be expecting the most mind blowing fcuk I've ever had in my life, or I'd be asking for a 90% refund lol.


I'm not trying sell you an escort mate


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm not trying sell you an escort mate


I'd never pay for sex mate, makes no sense when the country if full of slags


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

What a load of crap this thread is. No way a woman is paying near a grand to go out on a dinner date lol. Who do you think you are...brad Pitt lol.

never ceases to amaze me that men think there are women queuing up to pay near a grand just for dinner date lol. Yes I accept in a very few rare cases that might happen but it's highly unlikely the average bloke will be taking a grand lol. Look at it this way, would you pay a beautiful female a grand for dinner? No way, what makes you think a woman would pay you that sort if cash lol.

i am a nice looking guy and have been lucky to have my pick of women but none of them would pay me a grand lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol the OP must be don fuggin juan if hes getting paid a grand for a few hours of his company


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Or dirk diggler lol


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

or on the verge of getting scammed!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> lol the OP must be don fuggin juan if hes getting paid a grand for a few hours of his company


Or maybe he's got a dick like a Swan's neck....


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

To a rich late 50's mid 60's I imagine a night with OP could soon get expensive


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've been offered £870 for 5 hours work this saturday (never done this before) the company want me to pay them £379 upfront then the client pays me cash, the company drive me to and from the event. The escort company is exceptionalescorts.com How can I find out if it's a scam as it sounds to good to be true?


you need to ask lol


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

If they think that you would do a lot of business with them then logically, 400 quid should be nothing in the scheme of things...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

need an update @SwAn1


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've been offered £870 for 5 hours work this saturday (never done this before) the company want me to pay them £379 upfront then the client pays me cash, the company drive me to and from the event. The escort company is exceptionalescorts.com How can I find out if it's a scam as it sounds to good to be true?


The one I signed up with for a whole useless month they took 50 quid off you for the month. That put you on the data base.

Oh the things I tried when trying to lose my virginty I could make a novelty film.


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

Delhi said:


> What a load of crap this thread is. No way a woman is paying near a grand to go out on a dinner date lol. Who do you think you are...brad Pitt lol.
> 
> never ceases to amaze me that men think there are women queuing up to pay near a grand just for dinner date lol. Yes I accept in a very few rare cases that might happen but it's highly unlikely the average bloke will be taking a grand lol. Look at it this way, would you pay a beautiful female a grand for dinner? No way, what makes you think a woman would pay you that sort if cash lol.
> 
> i am a nice looking guy and have been lucky to have my pick of women but none of them would pay me a grand lol


I would pay her a grand, if the only thing on the menu is sausage....


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> The one I signed up with for a whole useless month they took 50 quid off you for the month. That put you on the data base.
> 
> Oh the things I tried when trying to lose my virginty I could make a novelty film.


I'd pay to break in a female virgin. Can't imagine a woman being too happy though paying money to get a good tuning from a man, only to discover he has zero pie poking skills lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I'd pay to break in a female virgin. Can't imagine a woman being too happy though paying money to get a good tuning from a man, only to discover he has zero pie poking skills lol.


Hahaha well I never thought about it like that at the time. I'd had pie tasting experience and had my fingers in a few pies but never got make a cream pie lol.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Did the OP get to do a bit of granny/Munter smashing in the end then?!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dave-taff89 said:


> Did the OP get to do a bit of granny/Munster smashing in the end then?!


lol poor man wont feel gud about it in morning


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Of course it's a scam.....women don't pay for sex! There's enough men out there ready and willing!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

dave-taff89 said:


> Did the OP get to do a bit of granny/Munter smashing in the end then?!


OP has done the only honourable thing there is to do after creating an embarrasing thread whilst intoixcated.

*** Log off!

*** Convcince yourself that it did not happen!

*** Do not log back in until the thread is dead, maybe 2-3wks..

*** Log back in and carry on as normal.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Pay them by credit card, if its a scam the bank will get it back


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Delhi said:


> What a load of crap this thread is. No way a woman is paying near a grand to go out on a dinner date lol. Who do you think you are...brad Pitt lol.
> 
> never ceases to amaze me that men think there are women queuing up to pay near a grand just for dinner date lol. Yes I accept in a very few rare cases that might happen but it's highly unlikely the average bloke will be taking a grand lol. Look at it this way, would you pay a beautiful female a grand for dinner? No way, what makes you think a woman would pay you that sort if cash lol.
> 
> i am a nice looking guy and have been lucky to have my pick of women but none of them would pay me a grand lol


I see what you're saying but I aint a bad looking bloke. I've got some bird wanting to pay me 300 sheets right now for sex. I'm not lonely lol Just pays for a few beer tokens plus I have no scruples


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> Pay them by credit card, if its a scam the bank will get it back


It was cash straight into account that's why its a scam, of course


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> OP has done the only honourable thing there is to do after creating an embarrasing thread whilst intoixcated.
> 
> *** Log off!
> 
> ...


Why is it it embaressing. I think its funny as fcuk. Just split with the missus so been a bit busy I'll try keep everyone uptodate quicker next time


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> need an update @SwAn1


Sacked it off, told her I thought it was bs. Since then I've had some bird wanting to drive an hour to fcuk me for 300 quid, fuk knows what she looks like lol. I've also had a bloke contact me wanting me to get his hot sister to fuk me so her c.unt of a husband leaves her. Its a weird world and well worth £9.99


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I see what you're saying but I aint a bad looking bloke. I've got some bird wanting to pay me 300 sheets right now for sex. I'm not lonely lol Just pays for a few beer tokens plus I have no scruples


Go for it....take some pics & remember your friends in AL. We're always there to help... :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Go for it....take some pics & remember your friends in AL. We're always there to help... :lol:


I'm in between addresses at the mo as the missus booted me out so hippo's and layby's is as good as its gonna get at the moment I feel


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

How come she give you the boot mate? You had it planted there... A mrs who keeps the house nice and a bunch of slags paying to fcuk you filthy - with her approval!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> How come she give you the boot mate? You had it planted there... A mrs who keeps the house nice and a bunch of slags paying to fcuk you filthy - with her approval!!


Gambling and drug abuse mate......


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Gambling and drug abuse mate......


Sorry to hear that bud. If you do want to clean up then use this as a positive to get you the motivation needed, she'll soon have you back. :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Gambling and drug abuse mate......


you need to sort that out mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Sorry to hear that bud. If you do want to clean up then use this as a positive to get you the motivation needed, she'll soon have you back. :thumbup1:


She's an addict too mate lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> you need to sort that out mate


yeah suppose, but this is endangering making a comical thread serious


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> She's an addict too mate lol


Probably better off apart then mate, not really a good combo placing two enablers together. One way ticket into the spiraling abyss.

Hope there's no kids in the house.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Hope there's no kids in the house.


I'm an addict mate, not a c.unt


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Hope there's no kids in the house.


No need **** on the thread bonfire ay mate


----------



## Spawn23 (Apr 15, 2015)

my friend I had the same offer today.

Can you tell me if they are legit?

Cheers


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Spawn23 said:


> my friend I had the same offer today.
> 
> Can you tell me if they are legit?
> 
> Cheers


My mind reading is a little off today....... Any more information?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Its a fold up scam...they will be gone soon under a different name!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Scam, fake reviews, cheap site, scam scam scam


----------

